# Best place to order speakers?



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Not sure if this belongs in this forum but I figure amp builders need speakers so...this must be the right place. Anyways, I'm looking for 4 25 Watt 16 Ohm speakers for my 100 Watt 1971 Peavey Vintage 410 combo. What would be the best place to order such speakers? Preferably the cheapest. 

Thanks,
Cb


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to consider this supplier (if you like Eminence):

Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been wanting to replace the speakers in my Garnet Sessionman for some time. I had been thinking about Weber's for a while and had never heard of Q before now. I'll check them out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

This is where I've gotten my last several speakers and is now my favorite speakers/ American made and fantastic price:
American Vintage | Warehouse Guitar Speakers

I recently built a 4x10 cab with the Veteran 10 speakers. A real steal at $41 each.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Steamco also sells WGS, Eminence, and Celestion. Trinity is an Emi and Tone Tubby dealer.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Q components for eminence 
Steamco for ware house etc .
Great guys great service and shipping


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

i just ordered a wgs speaker (green beret) from steamco!


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent choice!!! Reaper hp also rocks!


----------



## Shandog (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought 4 of the Warehouse Greenberets a few years ago. Great speaker for the price. Sound bright intially, but with some serious break in time, rival any of the newer Celestion stuff coming out of China. I paid about $180 for a quad!


----------

